
IPad mini “confirmed” by Samsung official - chaostheory
http://www.slashgear.com/ipad-mini-confirmed-by-samsung-official-13218175/
======
twiceaday
Using this article

[http://www.tuaw.com/2012/03/01/retina-display-macs-ipads-
and...](http://www.tuaw.com/2012/03/01/retina-display-macs-ipads-and-hidpi-
doing-the-math/)

and using iPhone 4 with an assumed viewing distance of 11 inches to define
"Retina" I came up with this formula for the diagonal screen size

0.000275774245 * sqrt(1 + (aspect ratio)^-2) * horizonal resolution * viewing
distance

Now, if we assume that the iPad mini will have the same resolution as iPad 2
and the same viewing distance of 16 inches then for it to be advertised as
having a Retina display it would need to have a 5.6" screen. This probably
means the iPad will be an entry device, lacking a Retina display.

~~~
twiceaday
I guess a better way to write this is

diagonal <= 0.000275774245 * sqrt(horizontal resolution^2 + vertical
resolution^2) * viewing distance

Edit: Wow, something interesting came up when I was playing with the numbers.
If you assume iPad 3 resolution and iPhone 4 viewing distance the diagonal
comes out to 7.8" inches.

